# 5th Edition Box Contents - Confirmed



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

This is from BOLS



> This information brought to the community by Warseer's: chiaroscuros
> 
> ~Passing this news on in its unaltered form:
> 
> ...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm almost 100% sure that that wont be the final price.


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, i highly doubt that 59.99 will be the final price- Thats a rediculous saving as the post says and i just cannot see how GW could turn a profit out of this- The amount of people that join the hobby will not be enough to offset how much they are "giving away" in this set, not to mention veteran gamers buying it anyway to make new armies etc.

Besides, my Templar army has no use for bolter-marines and snap-fit are impossible to convert, so i think ill be passing this one up anyway.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the reason it's sixty is because they don't want people buying it just for the rulebook if it's released before the regular rulebook, like they did w/ the daemons spearhead. It will be interesting to see how they made the dread and termies snap bases, or if they are full models. It sounds like the SM commander is a full model as well.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Those battle sets like that usually start at $90-$120 bucks. Im pretty sure it wont be $60. Heck for $60 I'd buy it just for the Tactical squads and Terminators and use everything else for embellishment parts/terrain. Even $120 would be stretching it as far as cheapness goes.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

true, but when you consider all that is in the skull pass box, that's a lot and they still keep that fifty (sixty i guess now)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Well I'd imagine they'll want it to sit next to Skull Pass price wise, so if I can pick that up for £40, heck even £50 (if they raise Skull Pass) I'd be very interested, go half's with my mate who has Orks over two boxes and let him have all the Orks while I take home all the Marines, sounds good to me for £40-50.

Although from a slightly negative view, thats one hell of a way to get an extra tenner per Battalion/army box giving it as an excuse to off set the cost, when Skull Pass has been out for a couple of yrs and they didn't feel the need to raise prices when it first arrived.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

price will be in line with the other 2 core games.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Sweet. I have been wanting to get back into 40k. I think I will wait and get the box set. Now all I have to do is dust off 5 years worth of dust on my space wolves army.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I will be picking up this box as at some point I will want to do Orks. Just hope there is someone here in town who wants the Marines and we can split on the cost.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll split the cost with ya Wraith :grin:


----------



## Attila (Apr 11, 2008)

what part of Canada Wraithlord ?lol


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I probably won't be picking one up, as i don't play either armies anymore. (having half of your marines "disappear" one day at a tournie will do that to you...)


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

The price is iffy, but I've heard nothing to challenge it from any reliable source, and I have had a friend see this kit a few weeks ago. And it is not BfM snap-fu models that look like crap.

Think about what GW bought a few years back that caused such a price hike in models? All the new mold and die tech is finally being paid off, and with that in place, things like this set will become more and more common place.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lord Commander Erus said:


> And it is not BfM snap-fu models that look like crap.


See thats my issue with the set, if they are Snap Fit I don't want a bar of it but if they are decent models I may think of picking it up.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

also, they will be the BFM marines, and i am almost certain that it wont be the full SM commander sprue.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Funny tor... I've seen the contents... IT's not that sucky. I ws asked not to divulge, but it ai't half bad. Better than what BfM has us expecting


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Orkz!!! yah! dat iz good but wood day change di 'umies?? Day alwayz 'ave 'umiez.
Orkz-z no like bashin' 'umies letz bash thoze evil onez.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah I agree with you Tor, Games Worksop is not going to keep it at this price. I'm still going to get it for the marines and the rulebook. I guess I could keep the Orks or maybe give them to a friend who doesn't have an army but really wants one. He doesn't have the funds to get the models.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I play Marines and Orks...I'll probably buy two of these, cheaper than buying minis, plus bonus rules


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Pardon but what is BfM??

If GW really has paid off the new plastic Die Tech stuff and the models start dropping in price I will start buying like no tomorrow but only if the crap comes way down in price. 50 for 5 Termies is highway robbery.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Battle for Maccragge, GW's current 40K starter kit.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh.. never heard it called BfM... thanks! Also didn't know that came with snap together marines.. that kinda blows chunks... definitely hope the next set isn't snap together.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, snap together marines are at least a good thing to learn how to paint on  And if you mix them up in squads with regular SMs they blend right in.

As for calling it BFM...I always called it the Smurf Village Playset ;-)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Galahad said:


> As for calling it BFM...I always called it the Smurf Village Playset ;-)


Now that deserves a sig-ing I think. :biggrin:k:


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Galahad said:


> I play Marines and Orks...I'll probably buy two of these, cheaper than buying minis, plus bonus rules


And you can keep the spare rulebook on hand for when the local absent-minded fool forgets to bring everything rulewise.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Even at 60$ they probly still make money producing these sets. Even if they dont, think about how much money you hand them for every box set/blister/battalion(well into four digits myself)and wonder if they are really all that worried about losing a couple $ to a boxed set.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

very good point there.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Absolutely. I'll have to get this one though. Even if it will only be for intro games and such. We've grown in popularity as of late and now have 8-10 guys playing here. Which is the most that's been in a few years. I'm looking forward to it gents, even if the price tag isn't correct.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> what part of Canada Wraithlord ?lol


Windsor, Ontario Atilla


----------



## Attila (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm down in Guelph, below TO


----------



## Elemental_elf (Mar 12, 2008)

Not only will it have my favorite little rule book but I get a small SMurf (and Ork) Army!? That looks like $60 worth spending! :grin:


----------



## milleniumgod (Mar 24, 2008)

Attila said:


> I'm down in Guelph, below TO


Look across the big Lake and you see me on the shore in NY


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Elemental_elf said:


> Not only will it have my favorite little rule book but I get a small SMurf (and Ork) Army!? That looks like $60 worth spending! :grin:


I got the impression that the rulebook will only contain the rules for the two armies contained and even then only the units that are in the box, not like the one provided in the previous starter set.

I also heard that the marines have molded Ultra Marine shoulder pads... QQ I hope that's a fib cause I wanted to buy the box but Molded Ultramarines won't even allow me to use the bits...


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow cheap but I play niether and really never plan to but it still is awesome.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

there are moulded U symbols, but theyre not massive, if youre vaguely competent then you can shave them off. 

ive seen the models, theyre beautiful. the captain has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

It seems great if they're selling it at thet price... I understand why its ultramrines and its no biggy.... Just file it off and its good to go... I'd get it even just for the rulebook if its same enough as the smurf set rulebook....


----------



## cheesetown (May 21, 2008)

oh yea!!!
i can wait to bolster my force
ill have at least 3 dreadnoughts in my army when i get the set!!!


----------



## Elemental_elf (Mar 12, 2008)

TrentLanthier said:


> I got the impression that the rulebook will only contain the rules for the two armies contained and even then only the units that are in the box, not like the one provided in the previous starter set.
> 
> I also heard that the marines have molded Ultra Marine shoulder pads... QQ I hope that's a fib cause I wanted to buy the box but Molded Ultramarines won't even allow me to use the bits...


:no: I don't believe you! It can't be true!  :no:

If it is true... then I may not actually buy this little box set...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

If they do turn out to have moulded on ultras symbols then I'd gladly trade marines for orks ;-)


----------



## cheesetown (May 21, 2008)

gah they better not....ahhaha ill turn them into war ravaged hardened DA marines hahaha
no utramar symbols for me nah lol


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

If anyone has a bits box like me(and ye probably do) then tgere'd be plenty of basic shoulder pads lying around so it wouldn't be a biggy. and if they're clip on then just shave them....


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Moulding on the U symbol was clearly a stupid blunder, they have to know that most people aren't going to want that on their marine shoulder pads. I dont care how easy it is to remove, its still an annoying chore.

Like shaving. Its not difficult, but it is annoying to have to do it regularly.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hooray for free advertising.

Dremel tools are the shizzle. It comes with all the gubbinz you need to clean up models, both of the plastic and pewter persuasions, and among the most simple of operations with a dremel tool is using the rotary sander bit to get rid of details that you don't want. I've shaved more Ultramarines icons off of models lately than I care to count, because the Honor Guard and Sicarius models are re-honkin'-diculously good-looking, but blue isn't a good look for them. It only takes about two seconds per icon, too, since plastic and pewter are both pretty soft, and if you turn the dremel up full-crank, it'll really rip into it.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Yes but would you be willing to do that menial chore that isn't difficult to save over 180 euro(for me) and then sell the orc stuff and maybe make even make a profit with it?? For what's in the box and the amount you're saving I would gladly shave off ultramarines icons on 17 models(if the dreadnought has them too...)


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Depending on how the Marines look I may be willing to swap my Orks with someones Marines via mail.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looking like it could be a sweet set


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The plastic dread only has a lascannon and assault cannon in the box doesn't it??


----------

